# PTP camera udevd messages at boot - solution

## arabis

I just bought a numeric camera Canon SD630.

To use it with Digikam, I had to update libgphoto2-2.3.1.

My camera is detected by digikam, and everything is fine.

But since this update I had some udevd messages at boot and also each time I plug my camera.

Here an example from /var/log/messages:

```
Jan 29 19:25:47 ferrari usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Jan 29 19:25:47 ferrari usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 29 19:25:47 ferrari udevd-event[11463]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:25:48 ferrari udevd-event[11514]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:25:48 ferrari udevd-event[11525]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:25:48 ferrari udevd-event[11534]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:25:49 ferrari udevd-event[11559]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:27:28 ferrari udevd-event[11734]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:27:28 ferrari udevd-event[11750]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:27:28 ferrari udevd-event[11763]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:29 ferrari udevd-event[11872]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:29 ferrari udevd-event[11896]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:29 ferrari udevd-event[11920]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:44 ferrari usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 3

Jan 29 19:28:47 ferrari usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Jan 29 19:28:48 ferrari usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 29 19:28:48 ferrari udevd-event[12052]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:49 ferrari udevd-event[12103]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:49 ferrari udevd-event[12114]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:49 ferrari udevd-event[12125]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:28:50 ferrari udevd-event[12138]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:30:02 ferrari cron[12224]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan 29 19:33:47 ferrari usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 4

Jan 29 19:34:50 ferrari usb 3-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Jan 29 19:34:50 ferrari usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 29 19:34:50 ferrari udevd-event[12632]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:34:51 ferrari udevd-event[12685]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:34:51 ferrari udevd-event[12696]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:34:51 ferrari udevd-event[12708]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:34:51 ferrari udevd-event[12721]: run_program: exec of program '/lib/udev/check-ptp-camera' failed

Jan 29 19:39:50 ferrari usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 5

```

Libgphoto2-2.3.1 installed a file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ named 99-libgphoto2.rules with this line (among others):

```
PROGRAM="check-ptp-camera 06/01/01", MODE="0660", GROUP="plugdev"
```

The "check-ptp-camera" script is located in /usr/lib64/udev/ instead of /lib64/udev/ (in my system, /lib64 is linked to /lib).

To eliminate these messages, I did:

```
ln -s /usr/lib64/udev/check-ptp-camera /lib64/udev/check-ptp-camera
```

----------

## noice

it works for me! tnx  :Very Happy: 

----------

